# starter cup



## TnT (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a tecumseh engine MODEL NO. HSK600. I am having recoil starter issues. Is the nut that holds the starter cup regular or reverse threads? Mine is either on there really good or I am tightening it even more and I don't want to break anything else if I don't have too.
thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

TnT said:


> I have a tecumseh engine MODEL NO. HSK600. I am having recoil starter issues. Is the nut that holds the starter cup regular or reverse threads? Mine is either on there really good or I am tightening it even more and I don't want to break anything else if I don't have too.
> thanks


Regular, righty-tighty, lefty-loosy. Remove the spark plug and load the cylinder with starter rope to lock the engine while you are removing and replacing the bolt. Have a good one. Geo


----------

